# Bailey had to go to ER



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We were outside enjoying some sun and I had Bailey either on a leash or in my arms the whole time. All of a sudden she was walking like she was drunk, her eyes were watering like crazy, she had bubbles and drool from her mouth. We ran her to the ER Vet and they did an exam and blood work. Everything came out perfect even her vital signs. Within about an hour she was totally back to normal. They really didn't have an explanation for what happened. Maybe something she ate, but they weren't sure. She's been fine since and acting herself again. I was so freaked out and still wonder what happened...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe a seizure??? Or hypoglycemia?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Maybe a seizure??? Or hypoglycemia?



I was thinking same things but vet didnt mention either. So frustrating! I am glad she got better by herself and it didnt take meds.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Actually now that I read more on hyperglycemia I think she did have that. I fed her soon after she started acting different so she was able to come out of it. Scary!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have any frogs or toads in your yard?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Do you have any frogs or toads in your yard?


We have a pond so pretty sure we have frogs.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Some toads are posionous to dogs and produce the symptoms you mentioned.

Some Toads are Toxic to Dogs: A Curious Dog may be Poisoned by Tasting a Toad | Suite101.com


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

how often is she eating? at her age I would definitely look at hypoglycemia as the first
explanation. she should be eating small amounts throughout the day and have access
to fresh water at all times


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> how often is she eating? at her age I would definitely look at hypoglycemia as the first
> explanation. she should be eating small amounts throughout the day and have access
> to fresh water at all times



Ya I'm aware of that and she does!


----------

